# introducing my cats.....



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all

have no idea why it has taken me sooo long to do this - well anyway better late than never i guess!!!!

we have.....

Jd - our b/w felix lookalike - hes my boy - a little mamas boy this one!!!!!!
malibu - our tortie burmese - definetly the queen of the house - very proud!!
tia - longhaired tortie - the mum - she really looks after everyone
maria - silver / black tabby - very sweet - grabs your hand for more strokes
taboo - silver spotted bengal - runs the house - even the dogs!!!!!!
barcadi - the white with splodges - the quite one....
bailey - mabled bengal cross - actually taboo son - just like his mother!!!!

and last but not least....
scrumpy - our new addition - a cheeky little lad - gonna be trouble this one...

just to clear up any thoughts now - no we're not alcoholics!!!!! actually we dont drink much - just liked the names and the kinda kept coming - roll of the tongue well!!!!!

susie and the gang


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

heres the other 3 ,

bailey, malibu and scrumpy .....


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

They are lovely i bet they keep you busy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,you have some stunning cats,,gorgeous,, loved looking at your pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> They are lovely i bet they keep you busy


very busy!!!!!! we very rarely get a miuntes peace!!! - but id never be without them - they are our family - my little babies!!!!!



colliemerles said:


> wow,,you have some stunning cats,,gorgeous,, loved looking at your pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thank you ever so much for the lovely comments


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

These are great pics of beautiful babies-a true credit it to you and your human family


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, lovely cats, the names are fab too, lol.*

New Page 1


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

They are simply all gorgeous and the names are brilliant!


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

Wow, that many cats are going to be a handful.


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow.. you really love cats... they are really cute..


----------

